# Brittany Ferries 1980s charter



## johno2449 (Jan 16, 2008)

I recently posted this query on another forum but have received a "nil" response. I crossed many times from Portsmouth to St Malo on the Prince of Brittany and Armorique between May 1984 and April 1986. At some time during that period a ferry was chartered, I think to cover the Armorique following some fire damage. The chartered ferry was from Yugoslavia. Does anyone recall the name of the chartered ferry, please?


----------



## wigger (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi John, my first thoughts were the Benodet, Viking 1 or the Gotland (I think she may have been later though) Anyway, thought this link might be useful? http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/brittany_ferries.htm

Kind regards
Craig


----------



## johno2449 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks, I'll have a look at these properly. On scrolling through, I certainly remember the Benodet. There was definitely a Yugoslav connection to the ferry I crossed with.


----------



## iain789 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Possibly the Tregastel*

Could have been the Tregastel which was chartered from Jugoslavia before her purchase by Brittany Ferries.

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Travemunde1971.html


----------



## johno2449 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Iain. My money is on the Tregastel, from the photo in the attachment. The interior of the ship was very basic and not up to Brittany Ferries' normal spec.


----------

